
Concept / Introduction guide for neo.mjs – The webworkers driven UI framework - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/.github/CONCEPT.md
======
tobiu
Took the time to write an intro guide, explaining the web worker setup and the
json based virtual dom.

Feedback greatly appreciated!

Thanks & best regards, Tobias

